# Need a breeder in Nashville, TN



## TNgal16 (Oct 11, 2007)

Anyone have suggestions on a breeder in the Nashville area? I am looking for my 1st Maltese and want to get some recommendations. Thanks


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I'm not sure how close it is to Nashville, but MiDis Maltese is in Tennessee. Many of our members have puppies from Dian and they are just gorgeous!

http://www.midismaltese.com/


----------



## gatiger40 (Jun 7, 2007)

Oh my God in Nashville, how lucky you are. Dian Lynch of MiDis Maltese is one of the very best breeders!!! Highly recomended!Dian is only 10 minutes from the Nashville Airport. Her babies are beautiful!


Great minds think alike, looks like Marj and I posted at the same time.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Yep, I'd give Dian a call. I have two of her babies and they truly are something special (not that I am biased or anything, LOL)


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

I have a dog from Midis www.MidisMaltese.com 

I have one of her babies and not to sound biased or anything, but I think he's beautiful

[attachment=27913:Acebath_011.jpg]



Best,
Andrea


----------



## binniebee (Sep 27, 2007)

Hey! I am in the Nashville area, also, and I have one of Dian's precious babies. I think he is absolutely gorgeous! I had a difficult time finding a reputable breeder in this area (in the newspaper and other forums for advertising, probably due to that sad puppy mill in this area several years ago), but I asked my Vet and they recommended Dian. She has very high quality dogs! Midis is full of personality and is also quite loving and affectionate. The quality of his hair is amazing!

Go to my SMC Photo Album for some pictures of Midis. I just got him in Feb of this year.

Cyndi


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Sands Maltese is in Charlotte Tennessee.
Here's the link to her site. Lovelies and nice pedigrees.
Sands Maltese, Breeders/Exhibitors of Quality Maltese


----------



## Bijousmom (May 29, 2005)

Sands Maltese used to be in Ashland City. Amy moved to Charlotte, so ask around Ashland City before you make the trip or PM me.


----------

